# short draws?



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Who out there has a short draw length? What bow or bows have you had that still stand up to the speeds of the longer draw lengths? If you wish tell us more of your setups. Mostly wondering if a trend pops up on the bows that perform better for a short draw length.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*short draws*

i shoot a 25 inch draw length. im a speed freak and for me i want to get a bow that shoots as fast as possible. i had the Mathews Drenalin shooting 250fps and loved that and when Mathews came out with the Monster i sold the drenalin and bought the monster. for me speed is what i want and since the 25inch DL handicaps me alot i went with the Monster XLR8 at 80lb draw weight. the bow is maxed out and im shooting 303fps which i think is really good for the draw length. i could be doing a little better with the speed and fps if i changed arrows and went lighter. but i love my full metal jackets and wouldnt shoot anything else. i am happy with my set up and speed.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Right now i'm shooting a HCA Speed Pro at 27" and 56lbs. I normally shoot a 26.5 but the 27 on HCA and Mathews fits me just fine.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been using a PSE X-Force SS [email protected]" and right now I am shooting CX Edge 250( 393 grns) at 250fps and I expect it to blow right through a Florida hog in January. This past deer season I took a nice buck using Victory V-Force 400's getting around 260fps - went through the buck like butter.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

ChefChivo said:


> Right now i'm shooting a HCA Speed Pro at 27" and 56lbs. I normally shoot a 26.5 but the 27 on HCA and Mathews fits me just fine.


I bought that same bow last year but I am having problems getting it fixed dealer backed out on helping fix it it has a bad cam never even got it set up yet what is the speed coming out of it for you


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Both of my elites are just under 300 fps, 26" @ 70 lbs, 365 grain arrow.
I expect my next bow an SR71 to get 315 easy @ 26"/70lb .
I'd still be over 300 if I drop down to 60lb.


----------



## 2wheeltyson (Nov 12, 2009)

i have a pse x-force gx6 shooting 70# 26" draw and 380grains total arrow and get 293 fps. like everyone else said it would be faster with 350 grain arrow, but i'd rather have the penetration. when the archery leagues start in january i'll be using a 350 gr arrow and expect over 300fps.


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

archer1914 said:


> I bought that same bow last year but I am having problems getting it fixed dealer backed out on helping fix it it has a bad cam never even got it set up yet what is the speed coming out of it for you



Archer,

PM sent :wink:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Buddys bow. Z7 with 27 dl @ 70 lbs with a 352 gr. arrow shooting 301 fps


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

archer1914 said:


> I bought that same bow last year but I am having problems getting it fixed dealer backed out on helping fix it it has a bad cam never even got it set up yet what is the speed coming out of it for you




With my logs i'm shooting in the high 250 to low 260 range. If i shoot a lighter shaft and bump up the draw weight a bit it smokes. This bow will get you past the 300 mark easy. It's a sweet shooter. Never thought I would ever be shooting a High Country but i would like to stick with them as I feel they make a solid bow. I hope you get it fixed soon

Scott


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

I have an Alpha Max 32 with a 26" draw, 65 lbs, 26" Goldtip 7757 with 100 grain tip and 2" blazers and I'm shooting 280


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

Correction that's 5575 goldtips


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Prestige, 26.5 at 51 lbs, 275 grain CXL, 284 FPS. Same bow cranked up to 60 lbs with a 307 grain Fatboy 500, 301 Fps
Connie at 54 lbs, 26.5 mod, the CXL's 278 FPS
Mathews LX , 27 cam, 62 lbs, 390 grain hunting arrow, 258 FPS.
Charlie


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

26" 50# shooting a 350gr hunting arrow at 270fps out of a Monster when i unscrew the fp and get the arrow down to 250gr 5grs per pound it chrono's at 301 so i am happy with that and it is real smooth and i can hold on with no problem for however long it takes..... thank you Mathews


----------



## ciscokid4570 (Nov 1, 2009)

*short draw*

hi, i've got a mathews dxt set up 65lbs, 26inch draw; 260 fps w/ 405gr arrow. i'm pretty happy w/ it. i was using a martin fury for years ; 70lbs, 26inch draw; 260 fps w/ 450gr arrow. we're required to use 6gr/ pound to hunt here in washington. thnx. frank


----------



## dwills (Sep 6, 2009)

I've got a bowtech 82nd airborne, shooting 27 in, 70# with 395 grain arrows at 295 fps.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im drawing 26.75 and using a ryteras alienx. but i needed new strings to get it down. the new mdels with the 1.5 cam will go down to lower dl

getting 283fps with 59# and a 346gr arrow


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

AlphaMax 32 26.5" draw, 50 lb shooting 307gr Fatboy at 255. Hopefully getting tuned soon to get a lil more speed.


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

*mathews*

Had a mathews app. 10 yrs ago at that time their fastest, for the life of me I can't remember its name, not a black max, anyways at 25.5 and 5 gpl I was shooting 283/284 fps, depending on who's cony


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

When I had mt HCA speed force I was getting about 303 with a 27"dl and at 60# with a 342grain arrow


----------



## txbowhunter74 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hoyt Powerhawk 25" draw lenght 60#s draw weight 406Gr. arrow = 250 fps.
392 Gr. arrow = 254 fps. Thats pretty good I think for such a short dl and only 60#s and a heavy arrow!


----------



## okarcheryaddict (Nov 9, 2009)

*Love my vendetta*

I recently purchased a PSE Vendetta in the shorter model to accomodate my 25 inch DL. It's only set at 60lbs and I'm using 125 grain broadheads. The bow is lightening fast and is out-shooting my buddy's 70# bow at 60 yards. It's the best purchase I've ever made!


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

*short draw*

I shoot a 08 equalizer at 25.5 with the arrow the chart says to use i get over 300fps easy with acc/3-28/500 i am in the 280s.I have two of them same speed out of both bows love'm am going to try the destroyer 350 as soon as i can get my hands on one.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

My Darton Pro3500S is at 63# and a 27" draw length. I'm shooting Maxima 3D Selects with a 100gr tip and shooting 303fps.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

08 pse X-force hf (hunting/3D)
26.5" draw
60 lb
375 gr arrow (easton axis st 500 - 100gr)
288 fps

08 pse X-force hf (indoor/field)
26.5" draw
45lb
257 gr arrow (gold tip ultralight 600 - 80gr glue-in) (field arrows)
I haven't checked my indoor arrows, Beman 9.3 400s
278 fps


----------



## Twolf (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm shooting the Mathews Monster at 27" and 73# and getting 310fps with a 380gr arrow. I think I could go faster if I drop the arrow weight a little more. This is my fastest bow up to date. Shoots really good too.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

Athens Accomplice 34 @26" 62lbs. 353gr Goldtip hunter XT. Getting 270 fps. That's out the box. I still have to tune it and do somethings to set it up for 3D. But it is so smooth and holds like a rock. Think when all is said it will be great for ASA and hunting. I shot a martin fury for years and also a few others and this is by far the best of them all.


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

I shoot a 28" draw and with my 101st airborn at 58 pounds and a 325 grain arrow I am getting 304 fps and with a Destoryer I am getting 317


----------



## SCD (Nov 4, 2006)

I shoot a Bowtech equalizer 27 inch draw 60lb 299fps with 318 grain arrows (100 grain tips)


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

26 inch maxxis 31 at 74 lbs. With 411gr beman mfx arrows I am getting 272. 

I'd say it's doing just fine.


----------



## shorty#1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I shoot a 08 pse xforce ss at 26inch draw at 70lbs with maxma 250 arrows and a hundred grain tips shoots at 314fps. Eveybody says Maxma 250 is under splind but the 350s i cant get to fly as nice as 250 at longer rang weard but true


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

*ttt*

Well update got my bow back whatever issues the old owners of HCA had are gone new owner is great fixed it in three weeks I have not chronoed it yet but it feels great and every body thinks it should be over 300 Its light weight and easy to shoot if you get a chance to shoot it try it out you wont be disappointed


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Previous bow, Pearson TX-4, 26", 60 lbs, 268fps, 360 grain arrow

Current bow, Hoyt Katera, 26", 59 lbs, 265 fps, 360 grain arrow


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

2008 PSE Dream Season
27" and 66lbs
375 grain GoldTip 5575 at 280 fps

That's a pretty good balance for me between speed and penetration. It'd be nice to shoot 300 fps and it'd be nice to shoot 400 grain arrows. It'd also be nice to be 6 feet tall. But I still shoot straight enough to get the job done.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

06'' Bowtech Equalizer 26'' DL 60# 300 gr. arrow 296 fps...


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Awesome short draw bow*

BOWTECH EQUALIZER...hands down...light, fast and quiet.

I shoot for hunting:

2008 Xforce 6 @ 58lbs, 28.5 draw length, 375 grain Easton Axis N fused
100 gr G5 Montec Broadhead
at 305 fps

I shoot for target and 3d

2008 Xforce 6 (Orange Crush) @ 52 lbs, 28.5 draw length at 315 fps

My daughter hunts with :

2009 PSE Xforce NI @ 42lbs, 26.5 draw length @ 242 fps...

My wife hunts with:

2008 Bowtech Equalizer @ 45lbs, 27 draw length @ 270 fps

cheers


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

I liked my Equalizer. The Elite Fire was even better and now my NBA Genetix is even a little better. 25" 32 to 34 lbs 

I also liked my Concept Archery mini-29 for hunting until it was stolen. I was able to shoot the Mii-29 at 40 lbs since it was easy to draw and had 99% letoff.


----------



## scottstjohn62 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Alphaburner?????*

Anyone shoot an alphaburner with a short draw and light lbs? I want my wife to try one, she currently shoots an equilizer @ 24 inches and 51 pounds. At these specs with an IBO weight arrow I wanna know what a burner would do!


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

i know at 26" i know a guy getting 312fps with an arrow that is 11 grains over 5 gr/lbs


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

heres one for ya 26" ultra elite spiral cams shooting 44lbs with 221 grain arrow at 291fps


----------



## 5younguns (Mar 18, 2008)

*2007 Equalizer*

Spec's are in my signature. Love my EQ but I am going to sell it and get the vendetta xs.


----------

